# Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September 


*Anglerboard hakt nach: 
Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*​
*Bundestagsabgeordneter Gädechens (CDU) hat geholfen!​*
Ich hatte ja wegen der Ressortabstimmung zum Angelverbot in den FFH Gebieten der AWZ (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210) das Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft, das Bundesministerium für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur sowie das Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Energie angeschrieben und gebeten, uns zu informieren, wie sie in der Ressortabstimmung dazu stehen.

Das wurde von der federführenden Pressereferentin Nicola Krebs dann "abgebügelt":


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da der DAFV augenscheinlich dem neuen Entwurf des BMU mit Angelverboten auf kleineren Flächen zustimmt, habe ich mal die Presseressorts folgender Ministerien angeschrieben, wo das derzeit in der Ressortabstimmung beraten wird:
> ...



*Eine Absage bedeutet noch lange kein Aufgeben!!*
Jedenfalls nicht für mich... 

Wenn die Kolleginnen in den Presseabteilung nicht mir schreiben wollen, was Sache ist, ist das deren Sache...

Wenn die meinen, ich lasse mich damit einfach abfrühstücken, sind sie im Irrtum!

Wenn wir schon inkompetente und anglerfeindliche Verbände wie den DAFV und den LSFV-SH haben, die im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Angler verraten, muss wenigstens ich meine Arbeit  richtig machen.

Also habe ich mich an den CDU-Bundestagsabgeordneten Gädechens gewandt, damit er als Abgeordneter bei den Ministerien nachhakt, wenn die dortigen Damen und Herren auf höfliche Nachfrage Presse und Bürger nicht informieren wollen.

Herr Gädechens ist Abgeordneter für den Wahlkreis Ostholstein/Stormarn-Nord, und so auch direkt betroffen von diesen Angelverboten:
www.ingo-gaedechens.de

*Ich freue mich ausserordentlich und möchte mich bei Herrn Gädechens herzlichst bedanken, dass er für uns in die Bresche gesprungen ist und beim BMEL nachgehakt hat.*

Denn der Abgeordnete Gädechens hat tatsächlich Antwort erhalten.

Und zwar eine erfreuliche für Angler.

Während die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit ihrem Adlatus Vollborn, Geschäftsführer beim LSFV-SH nach Berlin ins Umweltministerium tingelte, um dort Angelverbote auf kleinerer Fläche anscheinend zu akzeptieren, hätten diese Angelverhinderungsverbände besser mal mit dem Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium geredet, das klar schreibt, dass auch die neuen Verordnungentwürfe (auf die sich DAFV und LSFV-SH beziehen)  aus dem Umweltministerium NICHT akzeptabel sind.

*Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbot ab!*
Hier also die Antwort vom Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft


> BMUB hat zur Erfüllung naturschutzrechtlicher Vorschriften der EU auf der Rechtsgrundlage des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes Entwürfe von sogenannten AWZ-Schutzgebietsverordnungen (für die nach Natura 2000 in der deutschen ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone von Nord- und Ostsee gelisteten Gebiete) vorgelegt.
> 
> Nach Auffassung des BMUB gehören hierzu auch Angelfischereiverbote für die Freizeitfischerei in den AWZ-Schutzgebieten. Unter anderem das in den Verordnungen vorgesehene Freizeitfischereiverbot ist im Anhörungsverfahren bei den Freizeit- und Angelverbänden, aber auch bei den Küstenländern und im parlamentarischen Raum auf heftigen Widerstand gestoßen.
> 
> ...




*Ich bedanke mich bei Herrn Gädechens nochmals herzlich für die tolle Hilfe, mittels der Angler nun besser informiert sein können, als wenn sie auf die Information und Hilfe seitens Verbände hoffen müssten.*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*

Sehr gute Arbeit Thomas! Chapeau fürs dranbleiben!

Damit ist die Kuh zwar noch nicht vom Eis, es macht aber deutlich das Häppchen-Käse völlig unnötig und unbegründet zum Nachteil aller Angler Terrain opfern will.

Der traue ich sogar zu, dass sie nun noch aktiv daran arbeitet, dass doch noch alles so kommt, wie sie es haben will!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sehr gute Arbeit Thomas! Chapeau fürs dranbleiben!



Dem schließe ich mich an! Vielen Dank!!!!



Deep Down schrieb:


> Damit ist die Kuh zwar noch nicht vom Eis, es macht aber deutlich das Häppchen-Käse völlig unnötig und unbegründet zum Nachteil aller Angler Terrain opfern will.



Da kommt doch einmal mehr die Frage, auf welcher Seite sie steht!

Ja, die Kuh ist noch nicht vom Eis und ich glaube auch, dass trotzdem etwas kommen wird. In welche Richtung auch immer. Wenn man in diesem Fall den wirtschaftlichen Faktor der Freizeitfischer berücksichtigt, müsste man das auch bei anderen geplanten Verboten machen. Jetzt muss man sich mal überlegen, ob die Ausweitung der Gebiete oder ein neues Schonmaß, eine Schonzeit und ein Baglimit größeren wirtschaftlichen Schaden im Breich Freizeitfischerei/ Tourismus anrichten!



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der traue ich sogar zu, dass sie nun noch aktiv daran arbeitet, dass doch noch alles so kommt, wie sie es haben will!



Das waren meine ersten Gedanken! Egal wie das Ergebnis uns Angler betrifft, hauptsache sie kann IHR Ergebnis vorzeigen und auf ihre guten Kontakte hinweisen. "Dass Verbot kam nur durch mein politisches Netzwerk in Bund und Europa zustande"... Ich ahne es schon! OMG!


----------



## daci7 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*

Astrein, danke der Nachfrage!
Das wäre dann mal ein (kleiner) Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*

Super Thomas!#6

Danke fürs Dranbleiben.


----------



## Deep Down (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das waren meine ersten Gedanken! Egal wie das Ergebnis uns Angler betrifft, hauptsache sie kann IHR Ergebnis vorzeigen und auf ihre guten Kontakte hinweisen. "Dass Verbot kam nur durch mein politisches Netzwerk in Bund und Europa zustande"... Ich ahne es schon! OMG!



Genau so meine Gedanken! Das ist ne Politikerin, da gilt es immer gut dazustehen und wenn es der Sache an sich sonst auch schadet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*

Bitte dran denken:
Hier gehts NICHT um Berufsfischerschutz für Dänen und Dorschmanagement (Baglimit etc.), das ist wieder ein anderes Thema (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733)!!

Hier gehts "nur" um das KOMPLETTE Angelverbot, wie es vom Umweltministerium geplant war/ist in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ!

Wenngleich natürlich die Argumente des BMEL beim Angelverbot (_BM Schmidt hat sich ebenfalls mehrfach und deutlich für die Streichung des Freizeitfischereiverbotes in den Verordnungsentwürfen ausgesprochen, weil – auch angesichts der wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei in den Küstenregionen_. ) auch beim Dorschmanagement greifen


----------



## Jose (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ...Damit ist die Kuh zwar noch nicht vom Eis...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Ja, die Kuh ist noch nicht vom Eis...



ich hoffe doch ganz stark, dass ihr niemanden beleidigen wolltet :m


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*

Wenn die Kuh vom Eis wäre würden die Herren der LAV's uns ja darüber informieren müssen. Dabei könnten sie ja auch ihre Fehler zugeben.

Danke Thomas für dein Dranbleiben an der Sache...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Danke Thomas für dein Dranbleiben an der Sache...#6


Stellvertretend:
Danke für euren Zuspruch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard hakt nach: Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium lehnt Angelverbote ab!!*

Ich habe natürlich auch die Damen und Herren Pressereferenten der 3 Ministerien (die mir ja nicht antworten wollten/durften) darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass weitere Fragen von mir kommen werden und es toll wäre, wenn sie gleich antworten würden und wir nicht wieder Abgeordnete einspannen müssten.

Denn das BMEL ist ja auch federführend, was Dorschmanagement angeht - die grobe Richtung meiner Fragen habe ich angedeutet:
_Es werden demnächst wieder Fragen von mir kommen, zum europäischen Dorschmanagement und wieso deutsche Angler zu Gunsten dänischer Berufsfischer auf Fänge verzichten sollten und damit riskiert wird, dass die ganze Angeltourismusstruktur gerade in strukturschwachen Regionen wie MeckPomm und Schleswig Holstein mit tausenden Arbeitsplätzen kaputt gemacht wird, die direkt und indirekt abhängig von Anglern sind (im Gegensatz zu einer kleinen Zahl Fischer).
_

Das ist aber das Thema hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

Das war hier nur zur Vervollständigung ..


----------

